# Appointment with Health Undertaking Service (HUS)



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

Dear All,

I have been advised to contact *Health Undertaking Service (HUS) *at *1800 811 334* for some medical checkup following my arrival in Australia. I have signed Form 815 for the same.

Just wanted to know what all documents do I need to carry for the appointment. I had emailed at [email protected] but they did not responded 

Actually, I am there just for a Visa validation trip for 5 days and I wanted to get the health checkup done in this time frame.

Please share you experience regarding this health check up.

Regards.


----------



## HFZ (Feb 9, 2013)

shekky_27 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been advised to contact *Health Undertaking Service (HUS) *at *1800 811 334* for some medical checkup following my arrival in Australia. I have signed Form 815 for the same.
> 
> ...


Hi Shekky,

Did you managed to get an appointment?
Would you like to share for which medical conditionyou signed Health Undertaking?

Visa granted after how long since you furnished Health Undertaking?


----------



## enigmatic_vishy (May 31, 2012)

Shelly,

Can you advise as to how things progressed in your case as I am in a similar state.

Thanks



shekky_27 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been advised to contact *Health Undertaking Service (HUS) *at *1800 811 334* for some medical checkup following my arrival in Australia. I have signed Form 815 for the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## vmalhotra22 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi,

I need to do the same.

Did you get any reply from them??

Varun


----------



## tts (Feb 28, 2014)

Bumping this thread, I would like to know the procedures and how fast does it take. I will be flying to Melbourne for a 10-day trip, and would like to know whether I can get my health check up done in that time frame.


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

My apologies for getting back to you late on this, was just too busy with tons of things around me.

Well, booking an appointment with HUS takes few months. So, you can call them one you have landed there finally not in a Visa validation trip.

I am flying next week and will book an appointment then.

Regards.


----------



## aus_85 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello everyone

I am in perth and trying calling health undertaking department 1800811324 but there ia no response and 3 weeks have already passed. I have mailed my CO and health.operations.centre] but in vain. I have also contacted vatious medical centres but they also could'nt help. Can anyone please guide me if there is any alternate contact no. Or a way to contact them as i fear non compliance if i am unable to contact and would have to bear consequences.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi aus_85, 

you probably mistyped, but make sure that you dial 1800 811 3*3*4 (Monday to Friday 9 am to 4 pm AEST). Source: Health Undertakings. If you called the correct number, the long Easter-ANZAC-Day week could be the cause why you were not getting through.

Are you in Australia? Note that cannot dial an 1800 (toll-free) number from outside Australia.


----------



## aus_85 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Espresso,

Yeah I mistyped the no. 
Sorry for that but I was dialling the correct no. and I'm in australia. Thankfully I just got the confirmation via email that my registration for undertaking has been done via email. Now my appointment would be finalized within a month. So they are replying the emails.

Thanks for your help


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello guys. 

I also signed form 815 which obliges me to contact with HUS within 28 days after my first arrival. Could you share your experience regarding the time it usually takes one to book an appointment with HUS. 

Thank you.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

Guys, is it possible just to call to HUS after the first arrival but undergo medical check after the second arrival. The thing is that I was given too short period for the first entry but have a lot of things to handle with in my home country.

I would appreciate any advice or story based on own experience.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

Did anybody try to contact HUS via [email protected] or [email protected]? Recently I made a call to NSW HUS but got auto-reply with advice to send enquires to these e-mails.


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> Did anybody try to contact HUS via [email protected] or [email protected]? Recently I made a call to NSW HUS but got auto-reply with advice to send enquires to these e-mails.


Can you please share how much time did they give you and why did you submit Form 815 two times???


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

enzee said:


> Can you please share how much time did they give you and why did you submit Form 815 two times???


The 1st form 815 wasn't received by CO.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm going to OZ for a couple of weeks just to activate visa. Certainly, I will make a call and write an e-mail to HUS. Will there any consequences if leave OZ before HUS respond me?


----------



## netrav (Feb 3, 2014)

Im sailing in the same boat.. I too got Form 815 for my spouse.. we are going on visa validation trip this March 2015.. this is for a week's time.. can someone help me how to book appointment for HUS within this time frame.. Even though we got our grant on Dec2014, our first entry date was before May'15 which is too short


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

netrav said:


> Im sailing in the same boat.. I too got Form 815 for my spouse.. we are going on visa validation trip this March 2015.. this is for a week's time.. can someone help me how to book appointment for HUS within this time frame.. Even though we got our grant on Dec2014, our first entry date was before May'15 which is too short


There is no way to book an appointment for health undertaking withing a week as it usually take 1-3 months for NSW.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> There is no way to book an appointment for health undertaking withing a week as it usually take 1-3 months for NSW.


What if you do not get booked in 28 days after you arrival? 

Just called the number given at https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/health-undertakings.htm

The guy on the phone told me that only way to do booking for HUS is through e-mail. God knows how well the email is tracked by BUPA. I am gonna send an email right away and let's see how long it will take them to get back to me. 

Will keep you guys posted as I make any progress in this regard. 

Btw, I just arrived in Sydney on the first day of 2015. It is summer here and I always make mistake saying it is month of June or July.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> Did anybody try to contact HUS via [email protected] or [email protected]? Recently I made a call to NSW HUS but got auto-reply with advice to send enquires to these e-mails.


I was just told by BUPA services to send an email with my details to [email protected] and they will then deal with your health undertaking process. I will send it soon though I am not very convinced about doing things over the emails. Not very effective and efficient.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> What if you do not get booked in 28 days after you arrival?


I don't know what could be the consequences if you don't book an appointment in HUS but at least you should inform them as well as DIBP about your arrival as it is indicated in form 815.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> I was just told by BUPA services to send an email with my details to [email protected] and they will then deal with your health undertaking process. I will send it soon though I am not very convinced about doing things over the emails. Not very effective and efficient.


Are you going to stay in AU permanently or temporarily just to activate your visa?


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> Are you going to stay in AU permanently or temporarily just to activate your visa?


Permanently man.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

aus_85 said:


> Hi Espresso,
> 
> Yeah I mistyped the no.
> Sorry for that but I was dialling the correct no. and I'm in australia. Thankfully I just got the confirmation via email that my registration for undertaking has been done via email. Now my appointment would be finalized within a month. So they are replying the emails.
> ...


hi aus_85, Please let me drag you in again for comment on this.

So, you sent an email to [email protected] and you were all set with the registration? So, with that said, it seems like the procedure is something like:

1- You get registered first.
2- Then they would tell you where to go for initial health check.
3- And then you go there and go through the required test and
4- And finally done

Is it something like this?

I called the BUPA number but was told to write an email to [email protected].

Still waiting for the response.

Please share your experience.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

No one? It seems like not that many people with Health Undertaking requirement.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

Latest update:

I just received an email as response to my query to [email protected] .

I have now been registered for the health undertaking and they will inform me about next step in one month.

So, guys, if you are in the same boat just send an email to above mail address and they will get back to you in a week or so. It took me only 5 days including weekends. It was quicker than I expected.


----------



## puneimmiaussie (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi,
Can we register before reaching Australia? I will visit Australia for validating my visa . My stay would be only for 10 days max. Need your advice who have been through this process.
Thanks.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

puneimmiaussie said:


> Hi,
> Can we register before reaching Australia? I will visit Australia for validating my visa . My stay would be only for 10 days max. Need your advice who have been through this process.
> Thanks.


No you cannot being registered for health undertaking unless you are onshore.


----------



## puneimmiaussie (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for a quick reply.


----------



## Jungle_boy (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi guys, I was requested to sign the form 815 by my spouse ... I was wondering if this means that the visa will be granted after that request because they didn't request other info or docs, or may be they will request extra info later ? and if the visa is about to be granted after sending the form 815, how long does it usually take to be granted ?

Appreciate your valuable feedbacks.


----------



## jp.mch (Apr 13, 2015)

*To help you*

The new number has changed... It is updated on the new 815 form. Use the immigration website to reach it... It starts with 1300.

And try to use this email address to contact them instead: 
/[email protected]/

and mention your full name, date of birth, hap ID, current address in Australia, date of arrival in Australia, email address, and mobile number. 

Cheers. 
I hope this helps


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Do we have to pay any thing for this follow up health assessment after health undertaking or it is a free checkup..please can some one reply..


----------



## Jungle_boy (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi everyone, can anyone passed this tell us how long did it take in total, and what are the procedures ?

Thanks


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello guys.

Today I've received the e-mail:



> _Dear Mr tomato_juice
> 
> 
> Migrants who have signed a Health Undertaking and arrive in New South Wales are notified to South Western Sydney Public Health Unit. The Department of Immigration recently sent us your hepatitis B test results.
> ...


Has anybody also received the same e-mail?


----------



## downunder2015 (Nov 6, 2015)

austrailadream said:


> Latest update:
> 
> I just received an email as response to my query to .
> 
> ...


What has been the latest on this ? Were you charged any fees for any additional tests conducted ?

Thanks.


----------



## downunder2015 (Nov 6, 2015)

As of 6 December, 2015, Following details are asked for by [email protected] for registering for Health Undertaking cases.

• Your full name: 
• Date of birth: 
• HAP ID number (if known): 
• Passport number: 
• Date of arrival: 
• Current address in Australia: 
• Email address: 
• Australian contact number: 
• Interpreter language (if required):
• Any plans to travel outside of Australia within the next 6 months:
• Whether interpreter is required: 


email these details to [email protected] to begin with. then further course of action is notified after your registration with BUPA.


----------



## syracuse14 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi Tomato_Juice/ All Forum members

I have got my visa sub class 190 and am planning to make a validation trip of 4-5 days by January end. I read from various posts that the first landing can be made at any state in Australia. During visa processing I was asked to sign form 815 Health Undertaking and contact HUS within 4 weeks of landing.

a. Just wanted to know if we can contact/mail HUS from offshore.
b. Is it mandatory to contact HUS in the validation trip or do we need to do this once we land permanently?
c. Is it possible to complete the HUS process in these 5 days?
d. Do we need to perform HUS only at the nominated state or can we perform this at any other port of landing? 

I look forward to hearing from you at the earliest. Thanks !


----------



## attx (Jan 12, 2016)

*health undertaking close?*

I cotacted the BUPA team by hus at bupamvs.com.au asking for health undertaking registration but got email saying that according to my HAP id, the health undertaking is closed.

"As per HAP ID xxxxxxx, your health undertaking has been closed.

Please contact your case officer with the Department of Immigration regarding further information about your visa."

Anyone meet similar case before? Tried to get in touch with my former case officer by email but the email address is not valid now....


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

Subscribing...

I am in the same situation.
I am thinking of going there just to do initial entry validation first.
Would like to schedule the Health Undertaking once me and my wife decide to move permanently.


----------



## krish0610 (Dec 8, 2015)

syracuse14 said:


> Hi Tomato_Juice/ All Forum members
> 
> I have got my visa sub class 190 and am planning to make a validation trip of 4-5 days by January end. I read from various posts that the first landing can be made at any state in Australia. During visa processing I was asked to sign form 815 Health Undertaking and contact HUS within 4 weeks of landing.
> 
> ...



Hi All,
I'm in same situation like syracuse14 on HUS checks, please advise on above 4 points as I'm planning to go for shorter 4-5 days visa validation trip. Thanks


----------

